

Background processing coming to Google AppEngine - mdasen
http://zef.me/2009/01/background-processing-coming-to-google-appengine/

======
mshafrir
Great news, I have been waiting for this. GAE still has a long way to go, but
this is a feature that I'm sure a lot of developers were waiting for.

------
jasonkester
They're slowly getting there. But I think Bulk Data operations are a lot more
important than background tasks, and it's sad that there's still no progress
there.

Until you can do "delete from Stapler where color='red'" or "update Building
set onFire=false where isMine=true", AppEngine is still basically unsuitable
to the task of hosting web applications.

~~~
th0ma5
I would say this solves this by allowing you to batch segments of that bulk...
a streaming bulk transfer may not be possible because you don't know what
server the data is on, and what order it comes in, etc... Google has had a lot
of success building web applications using this generic, split-up way of
storing data... it sucks for one box, but for their cluster of so many, that
makes up for it. I haven't had problems with the example queries like what
you're asking for, if the dataset that it modifies is small.

~~~
jasonkester
It only really becomes a problem when you add a column to a table and want to
fill in values for all the existing data. Or when you want to truncate a
table.

------
justindz
This has been missing on Heroku as well. I haven't needed it myself, yet, but
it's been discussed frequently on the mailing list.

